# Need Help with Delta/Rockwell 40-440 Scrollsaw



## wlw19958 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi There,

I am a new member here. I am primarily a metal worker 
but I do a little wood work too.

My father had an old Delta/Rockwell 40-440 scrollsaw and 
I want to fix it up. It was missing the belt guard (it may 
never have had one originally). It has the 4-step pulley.

I've pick a guard up but I don't have any of the mounting 
hardware. I am hoping that someone out there has one 
of these and could give the length and diameter of the 
stand-offs that support the belt guard (the 2 on the motor 
and the 2 on the drive housing).

I can make them and I know the thread sizes but the length 
that they it stick out from the drive housing and motor and 
their outside diameter would be very helpful.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Good Luck!
-Blue Chips-
Webb


----------

